# Cannot setup network printing OpenOffice with Mac



## dscanlon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello everyone
How do you setup a network printer for OpenOffice in osx
Thanks


----------



## gsahli (Oct 9, 2007)

Add to the printer list in Printer Setup doesn't work?


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 9, 2007)

OpenOffice.org should use whatever printer you have connected through Printer Setup.  Make sure you're using the latest version of OpenOffice.org.


----------

